# vr6 turbo 630 c2 tune with pro maf and siemens injectors



## Ayoder4884 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys just purchased the 630 cc c2 stage 4 tune and pro maf and 630 siemens injectors. i have a t04e 60 trim 

how much boost are you guys running (keep in mind stock bottom end other than rods and arp rod bolts) ?

its been running 15 psi on what i thought was the c2 42lb software and injectors and 4 inch maf housing turns out i sent my ecu to c2 and they said i had no chip just stock i pulled plugs all look super rich even though its always ran well and boosted like a raped ape. so i did a leak down test all 6 cylinders had less than 7 percent so all good there. looked at tops of pistons with a lcd scope all look rich no burns/cracks. so im hoping my engine is still in tip top shape. the tune and everything will be in wednesday so i will let you know how it goes im gonna start at 10 psi and turn up to 17psi im thinking?

Thanks to all 
Adam


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Ayoder4884 said:


> Hey guys just purchased the 630 cc c2 stage 4 tune and pro maf and 630 siemens injectors. i have a t04e 60 trim
> 
> how much boost are you guys running (keep in mind stock bottom end other than rods and arp rod bolts) ?
> 
> ...


I can speak from experience here that turbo might not be capable of more than like 18psi. Make sure you got a WB in the mix.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Ayoder4884 said:


> how much boost are you guys running (keep in mind stock bottom end other than rods and arp rod bolts) ?


That tune on the correct compression ratio will allow you to do upper 20's no problem. Keep in mind though, as Ginster mentioned, your turbo is probably not going to be too happy at 28psi.



Ayoder4884 said:


> its been running 15 psi on what i thought was the c2 42lb software and injectors and 4 inch maf housing turns out i sent my ecu to c2 and they said i had no chip just stock.


Guess you did not monitor AFR?


----------



## Ayoder4884 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes 02 readings where rich all the time but I ordered new wide and with turbo timer and next I will be ordering bigger turbo and bottom end stuff


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Gues that means that us guys running 42#software, should just plug in stock vw chip. Because then it won't run lean anymore:laugh::laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^


----------



## Ayoder4884 (Feb 13, 2009)

say whatever you want my car was always running rich this is why i dont get on vortex nobody knows how to be a good person.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Ayoder4884 said:


> say whatever you want my car was always running rich.


What type of wideband were you using? And equally as important is the sensor accurate?

I have played around with oversized injectors and stock management in the past and the results were not flattering.


----------



## Ayoder4884 (Feb 13, 2009)

lc-1 innovate wideband kit and yea the sensor was reset out of the exhaust using the clean air every time i did a oil change


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I can speak from experience here that turbo might not be capable of more than like 18psi. Make sure you got a WB in the mix.


...how is a t04e not capable of more than 18 psi?


----------



## Ayoder4884 (Feb 13, 2009)

my thought is that he doesnt know what he is talking about or that he didnt have the right fueling


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Ayoder4884 said:


> say whatever you want my car was always running rich this is why i dont get on vortex nobody knows how to be a good person.


That was not, in any way, directed to you.

i'm just hating my 42# tune, nothing else


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Boost112 said:


> ...how is a t04e not capable of more than 18 psi?


I don't think it is the right turbo for a VR in this application, agreed? It would be blowing a crap ton of hot air at the pressures this setup can support. 



Ayoder4884 said:


> my thought is that he doesnt know what he is talking about or that he didnt have the right fueling





Ayoder4884 said:


> say whatever you want my car was always running rich this is why i dont get on vortex *nobody knows how to be a good person*.


Insert foot in mouth. You won't get any advice from this guy, because I don't know what I am talking about...


----------

